# Panda's Trick - now with Scout's Trick



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I trained Panda how to turn around. 
And Scout can tell the difference between yellow and blue (he touches the shapes with his paw)

Panda - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BK7pP6gxqw

Scout - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEGYfR5iXYI


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

thats awesome!  how long did it take her to get it?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

took him about 15 minutes. he really loves the treats


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

what are you using as treats?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

oh my gosh! Panda is CUTE! and hes clever aswell!
I need to teach my ratties some tricks aswell


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*



OnlyOno said:


> what are you using as treats?


tiny bits of cooked chicken breast = Panda love :mrgreen:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

wow. i love that. reminds me of pocket. she used to roll over for banana chips.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

Cute! I had all sorts of plans for training these girls, maybe I should get on that... "Turn Around" seems simple enough to start with, did you just make him follow the treat in a circle until he'd do it on command, that kind of thing?


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

That's awesome! I hope I can teach our girls some tricks.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*



CaptainFlow said:


> Cute! I had all sorts of plans for training these girls, maybe I should get on that... "Turn Around" seems simple enough to start with, did you just make him follow the treat in a circle until he'd do it on command, that kind of thing?


yup.
the first few turns were kinda hard, but he picked up on it really fast.
i always had him turn counterclockwise, i think if i switched on him it would be harder to learn.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Panda's Trick*

going to teach my rats this trick. or something simpler like do my homework.


----------

